# Aristocraft REA sprung freight trucks - how to reassemble?



## Westcott (Feb 17, 2009)

I've got one of these trucks in pieces (please don't ask) and wonder if anyone knows how to reassemble the two springs?

How about George Schreyer's large scale tech tips?
http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips2/aristo_car_tips.html


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I HATE double posts!


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I remember putting sprung HO trucks back together (25 some odd years ago) by tying up the springs with a bit of thread to compress them and to tether then from flying. once they are in place you snip the thread and tease it out.... SHOULD be even easier with LS -- at least you can SEE something besides fat fingers. Is this what you're asking about?


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

I use some skinny forceps to put the springs back in. Its always good to have some extra on hand as you're bound to loose one or two. 

-Brian


----------



## Westcott (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks all. 
Neat idea to use thread. Will try that next time 
I did get them back in using tweezers, working on a large light coloured carpet. 
The black springs showed up well on it, but you still had to look straight at them to see them.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I just use an Exacto knife in HO and on Aristo truck springs. 

I must have a steady hand and good eye sight as I do not have a problem doing this.


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

I use a very small flat bladed screwdriver, put it in about 2/3 from the end, compress the spring into one hole, and then up into the other. About the same approach as Brian with tweezers. By the way, the springs from the hook and loop couplers work just fine as replacements.
Paul


----------

